# SO3 Jonathan Kaloust: Navy SEAL dies in Fort Knox training accident



## SkrewzLoose (May 20, 2013)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/05/17/navy-seal-dies-fort-knox/2211195/

Damn, I hate hearing about training accidents and he was so young too.  
Fair winds and following seas, SEAL.


----------



## policemedic (May 20, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## tova (May 21, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HALO99 (May 21, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## 0699 (May 21, 2013)

RIP


----------



## TLDR20 (May 21, 2013)

Some of my students went to BUD/S with him. They are all pretty upset. RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 21, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## RackMaster (May 21, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 21, 2013)

RIP - I hate training accidents.

LL


----------



## Viper1 (May 21, 2013)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Gypsy (May 21, 2013)

Rest in Peace.  I think we all hate training accidents.


----------



## ProPatria (May 21, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 23, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace.


----------



## Chief Browers (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP!


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Jun 24, 2013)

Blue Skies. RIP


----------



## BLACKMags (Jun 24, 2013)

RIP


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 24, 2013)

Fair winds.


----------



## Dame (Jun 24, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 1, 2013)

RIP, SEAL.


----------



## JHD (Jul 1, 2013)

Very sad.  RIP SEAL.


----------

